# Stornoway diamond corp SWY



## migperreault (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi guys,

What do you think of SWY.to? Diamond mine in Quebec, world class division...

I bought about 1.5k shares last week and I'm thinking to reinvest...

I'm working in the engineering field and some of my colleagues were telling me that this mine is a serious one.

Construction is going well so far, and the project is fully funded.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/2796095-stornoway-diamond-corp-a-speculative-opportunity

What do you think?


----------



## AaronJBoxer (Apr 1, 2015)

Plenty of investment, they are backing it big time.

One to watch.

http://www.juniorminingnetwork.com/...es-investment-by-blackstone.html#.VUOMFSvF9-g


----------



## migperreault (Apr 15, 2015)

AaronJBoxer said:


> Plenty of investment, they are backing it big time.
> 
> One to watch.
> 
> http://www.juniorminingnetwork.com/...es-investment-by-blackstone.html#.VUOMFSvF9-g


Yup, seen it today, I bought SWY at 0.660 last week... waiting for the bull


----------

